# Help me come up with interesting encounters in the Fire Forest



## Marcon (Feb 9, 2009)

I like a few of those suggested (The dying man begging the PCs to end his life, the hellhound mafia-style "warning" and of course Indomitability's trial) but the rest is leaving me on my appetite.

When my PCs get to the Elf Village, I have no doubt the moral issues and having to ponder whether they should ally with the fey/Indomitability/Kazyk will be enough to keep them busy but until then, I want the first half of the Elfroad to be a memorable experience.

Did you come up with anything original in your game?

-Marcon


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 9, 2009)

In the campaign I originally ran upon which we based WotBS, the party picked up Haddin and Crystin as tag-alongs, then were already inside the fire forest when the Ragesians attacked (instead of having a fight at the farmhouse). That way the PCs got to use flaming brush to their advantage, since they were resistant, but the bad guys weren't.

Also, if I could go back and change something about the adventure, it would be to make sticking to the road less mandatory. Like, maybe have the heat of the forest deal 1d6 points of damage an hour if they're off the road, to give the PCs an easier time of exploring, instead of saying that the only safe place is on the road or on the river. I got some complaints about the adventure feeling rail-roady on the road.


----------

